# Signing off jobs seekers allowance



## mr zulu (19 May 2009)

Hi,just wondering if anybody can help me,I am currently on job seekers allowance,last week i was offered work for cash in hand,so i rang the social welfare office to sign off for the duration,Will there be any problems when i go to sign back on.


----------



## Galwaygirl (19 May 2009)

If it is cash in hand what about PRSI/Tax etc? I assume by cash in hand you mean paid outside of company books etc. What will you say you have been doing since signing on if you have no P45 etc if you have to sign on again? Usually when people talk about cash in hand its either undeclared income on top of normal work or working while signing on and again not declaring the income.


----------



## extopia (19 May 2009)

Fair play though to mr zulu for signing off while actually working.


----------



## Galwaygirl (20 May 2009)

I agree (and know a few people where work was only given to them if they accepted cash in hand). But it is still tax evasion to take money cash in hand and I would worry that he would be the one that would end up getting in trouble while the guys who say nothing and keep on signing get away scot free. The mad thing is that most people who work cash in hand are earning under the tax threshold anyway so declaring would make no difference taxwise. Maybe someone with a SW/Tax background would have some firm advice for the OP and others in the same position, I would be cusious about the lack of PRSI credits for the period of work (as JA is also keeping the stamps going).


----------



## Welfarite (20 May 2009)

From SW point of view, they will look for a p45. As Galwaygirl says, there are minimum inplications for tax/PRSI costs but the biggies are that you have no insuarnbce cover while working cash in hand. What if you have accident at work, you are not registered as an employee? You are not covereing for SW insurance and this will work against you down the line if you need to claim benefits, pensions, etc..


----------

